# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Energia Solar

## Javier_Pdlo

Buenos dias, 
Estoy implementando unas tierras en chincha para cultivo.  Me gustaria utilizar energia solar para el bombeo del agua del pozo.  Alguien tiene alguna experiencia en el tema? 
Saludos, 
JavierTemas similares: RADIACION SOLAR: GORRAS POR SOMBREROS Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Artículo: Uso de energía solar en Ancash, Arequipa, Lambayeque, Moquegua, Puno y Tacna es altamente rentable La energía limpia de las excretas pecuarias La radiación solar llega a niveles de riesgo este verano en el Perú

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenos dias, 
> Estoy implementando unas tierras en chincha para cultivo. Me gustaria utilizar energia solar para el bombeo del agua del pozo. Alguien tiene alguna experiencia en el tema? 
> Saludos, 
> Javier

 Hola Javier: 
Obviamente no tengo ninguna experiencia con respecto al tema, pero lo que sí te podría decir es que no creo que sea una muy buena idea, pues por lo poco que he visto de esta tecnología, necesita sol radiante para generar suficiente eneregía. He visto cocinas, hornos, duchas y esas cosas funcionando con energía solar, pero en la sierra de nuestro país. 
Encima, yo también conozco bien Chincha, y no siempre se cuenta con sol radiante. Es verdad que en verano hay buen sol, pero supongo que en agricultura, no te convendría un apagón natural que no esperabas. 
Si me equivoco y tienes información que me contradiga, por favor no dejes de publicarla en el foro, ya que estaríamos hablando de utilizar energía limpia para trabajar nuestra agricultura; y eso sería muy bueno para todos. 
Saludos y gracias por participar del foro.

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Ya me puse en contacto con una empresa que tiene esta tecnología.  Apenas me reúna con ellos comparto la información en el foro, no te preocupes la cosa es difundir la información y que aprendamos todos!
Saludos, 
Javier

----------


## Edgar1

Hola Javier:
Yo tamboién estoy interesado en tu mismo tema, si tienes algo importante por favor hasmelo saber .te lo agradecería mucho
Edgar

----------


## jardinera

me interesa este tema ya que es una solución que no daña al medio ambiente aunque a veces el mantenimiento es un poco costoso

----------

